# Moving into new (old) home- Pest treatment recommendations?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would definitely bring in a pest control company to abate things for you and put you on a plan to minimize pests in the future. It does not have to be one of the national companies. In fact someone local with a good reputation might be more attentive. Ask around.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Sdsester gives good advice. I am familiar with northeastern issues and strategies, the west coast is very different. Find a local company that belongs to NPMA (national pest management assoc). Talk to lots of people-word of mouth is a very good indicator for service related industries. 

the pigeons have to go, live or dead, period.

It is easier to treat an empty house, but not difficult to treat an occupied house either. Fumigation is introducing a gas into the structure over a period of days when house is tarped and vacant. Performed for wood-destroying insects; apparently the inspector didn't find any? 

If roaches, fleas, bedbugs are not a problem then I see no reason why you can't move in prior to pest control service, but that's me looking at it from East Coast eyes!


----------

